# WWII airplanes illustrations top and side views



## boba3d (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi fellows,

I am the first time on this forum and I hope you can help me. I need some book, pdf sheet, link or whatever urgently with color illustrations of WWII airplanes from top and side views as references for paint textures for 3d models. I hope there is something what I need but I couldn't find it.

Looking forward for you replies and I hope you can help me.

Cheers,
Boba


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2013)

hmmm i smell a Troll


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2013)

Echo that! More than enough profiles on the net...


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 6, 2013)

boba3d said:


> Hi fellows,
> I am the first time on this forum and I hope you can help me. I need some book, pdf sheet, link or whatever urgently with color illustrations of WWII airplanes from top and side views as references for paint textures for 3d models. I hope there is something what I need but I couldn't find it.
> Looking forward for you replies and I hope you can help me.
> Cheers,
> Boba



Hi mate there are some good colour views here-
Document sans titre

and here-
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/profiles/p19493-focke-wulf-fw-58.html

and there's a bunch of enlarged enhanced colour/black white photos here-
Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Photo Galleries › WWII Aircraft Photo's







and if you're interested in 1920's/30's Golden Age photos-
http://www.mission4today.com/index.php?name=ForumsPro&file=viewtopic&t=15535&finish=15&start=0


----------



## Silver arrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor Old Spike said:


> and there's a bunch of enlarged enhanced colour/black white photos here-
> Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Photo Galleries › WWII Aircraft Photo's



Some fantastic stuff in here. Especially love the Bomber ground crew photos. (My grandad was stationed mainly at RAF Warboys during WWII!)


----------

